# Explore USA RV Dealer



## 3RD GULFCOAST (Jul 11, 2012)

Dealing with the Seguin location on a new travel trailer. Crossroads make, the Hill Country or Longhorn Brands, Texas Edition. Nice no high pressure people. My questions are 1. anyone have any good, bad or indifferent experiences with this dealership and 2. any experience with the Crossroads we are looking at. Our neighbors at the RV Park in Rockport have said nothing but good things about them. Those three families that own them are pleased with their RV'S so far. Any input is appreciated.:texasflag


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

We bought our first RV from their Boerne location, were no problems with them.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I would suggest you go to the Crossroads owners forum below and do so reading and searching. We have owned two Crossroads units since 2005 and they gave us good service. About three years ago they hired a new management team that came in and about put them under due to lowering the warranty and quality issues. Those people have been shown the door but Crossroads is still trying to turn things around and recover from it. Some people are getting good units and some are not. Just my $.02

http://www.crossroadsowners.com/forums/


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Bought our first TT at the Seguin location in 2008, no complaints, easy process. I never took the trailer there for service so I cannot comment on that aspect.


----------



## 3RD GULFCOAST (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks to all for your feedback. Am going to check out the crossroads forum link thoroughly. Thanks again for the information.
:texasflag


----------

